
The First Time I Had Sex on Drugs, I Thought I Was in Love - godelmachine
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/bjq8y3/sex-on-drugs-experience-mdma
======
samcday
As anyone who's tried MDMA knows, it's exactly like how it's commonly
described: you get very strong feelings of love for and connection with
others, especially people you're already comfortable with.

As for the sexual side of it though - just be aware that if you're male it's
pretty common to get ED while high on MDMA (citing VICE [1] seems appropriate
here). Of course, there's plenty of other ways to have enjoyable sexual
experiences. But maybe if you're a guy and accustomed to the, uh, "usual way"
of carrying about your business you might get a little disappointed.

[1]: [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ppa9nm/drugs-and-dicks-
pi...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ppa9nm/drugs-and-dicks-pilly-willy-
effect-of-ecstasy-cocaine-weed-penis)

~~~
godelmachine
Hey, thanks for your comment, but I had to ask only 2 things -

1) What's "ED"?

2) "there's plenty of other ways to have enjoyable sexual experiences" \-
please elaborate more and list a few good examples.

3) What do you mean by "usual way"?

